# LOCKING KNOCK OFFS FOR SALE



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
























also have 2 bar straight with hex face for 175 , without chips also


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for a good homie that ALWAYS does good work


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for a good homie that ALWAYS does good work


Thanks for the kind words but youre still not getting a discount


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lmao ur a trip homie LOL

those 72s in the pics look nice too!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> lmao ur a trip homie LOL
> 
> those 72s in the pics look nice too!


YEAH, THEY MIGHT BE SOLD TOO


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ANYBODY??


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 72


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

SPOOK82 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE 72


That set is pending sale, but I'm getting a new one in a few days. Pm me for more info.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

to the top one moe gin


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ONLY HAVE 4 SETS LEFT!!!GET THEM WHILE THEYRE HOT, CUS ONCE THEYRE GONE, THREYE GONE. GET THEM KOS READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> ONLY HAVE 4 SETS LEFT!!!GET THEM WHILE THEYRE HOT, CUS ONCE THEYRE GONE, THREYE GONE. GET THEM KOS READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW



:nicoderm: 4 SETS LEFT! hno:


----------



## leyva62 (Feb 25, 2009)

What's d deal to get them or how to get them


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Paypal or mo or you can come and pick em up yourself and pay cash.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean look good on someones ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt:thumbsup:


----------



## leyva62 (Feb 25, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Paypal or mo or you can come and pick em up yourself and pay cash.


 Wer u located?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

leyva62 said:


> Wer u located?


In san fernando valley, cali.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

To the top


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tothetittytoptop


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> tothetittytoptop


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to the top


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tothetop


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ocsupreme85 said:


>


sent you a text with the pics you wanted


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT GREAT SELLER!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> TTT GREAT SELLER!


thank you sir!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
























TO THE TOP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATS UP WIT A PRIMO DOSCOUNT WIT CHIPS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> WATS UP WIT A PRIMO DOSCOUNT WIT CHIPS :
> D


Don't have any cuz, that's just a single.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Don't have any cuz, that's just a single.


AIGHT ALL GOOD THEY LOOKN REAL NICE AND TEMPTINGhno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> AIGHT ALL GOOD THEY LOOKN REAL NICE AND TEMPTINGhno:


Sup cus, you back from your trip already?


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup cus, you back from your trip already?


BACK FOR A WHILE ..BUT DONT WANT TO GO BACK FUCK DAT!!hno::finger:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> BACK FOR A WHILE ..BUT DONT WANT TO GO BACK FUCK DAT!!hno::finger:


right right!!! cool, glad youre back primo


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> right right!!! cool, glad youre back primo


THANKS CUZZ..IM GLAD TO BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TO THE TOP, 300 BUCKS


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> TO THE TOP, 300 BUCKS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

LAST SET OF LOCKING KOS FOR 300. PM ME FOR FASTER RESPONSE.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> LAST SET OF LOCKING KOS FOR 300. PM ME FOR FASTER RESPONSE.


SUO WIT A DEAL


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> SUO WIT A DEAL


thats a hellova deal already cuzz!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 300 a set, with NO chips, sorry!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 300 a set, with NO chips, sorry!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

bump.............


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

implala66 said:


> bump.............


thanks for the bump homie


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Are they real zenith knock offs? And are they brand new?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Are they real zenith knock offs? And are they brand new?


they are the zenith kos jd sell on his sets of rims, there is no bootleg on this kos as of yet and from what ive been told, they wont be made any more either


----------



## leyva62 (Feb 25, 2009)

R they still available? ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

leyva62 said:


> R they still available? ?


3 sets left


----------



## leyva62 (Feb 25, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 3 sets left


We're r u located?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

leyva62 said:


> We're r u located?


Pacoima, ca 91331--- 20 mins north of los Angeles.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ima get with you soon I need a set of these


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

In the beautiful SAN FERNANDO VALLEY!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> ima get with you soon I need a set of these


MAKE IT SOON BRO, CUS IF I GET ANY MORE BESIDES WHAT I HAVE NOW, THEY'RE GONNA BE A LOT MORE EXPENSIVE. THESE ARE NOT BEING MADE ANY MORE.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

U have any black kos


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

NO BUT YOU CAN HAVE THESE PAINTED BLACK


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WILL HAVE SOME ZENITH GEAR CHIPS FOR SALE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR SALE, 100 BUCKS A SET


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> WILL HAVE SOME ZENITH GEAR CHIPS FOR SALE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR SALE, 100 BUCKS A SET


chips are going quick, only have 9 sets left from 20 sets i picked up wednesday


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

There's some "FREAKY TALES" going down in this motha!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There's some "FREAKY TALES" going down in this motha!!!!


thanks for the bump bro, now lets get bz on those 5 sets of whls for all those rags


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

U still got chips? What size are they?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> WILL HAVE SOME ZENITH GEAR CHIPS FOR SALE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR SALE, 100 BUCKS A SET


I need a set with the zenith gear 2.25


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> U still got chips? What size are they?


Thank you for the purchase of 6 sets homie. A+ buyer.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I need a set with the zenith gear 2.25


Got a few sets left bro, hurry up and buy!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thank you for the purchase of 6 sets homie. A+ buyer.


Damn these kids and Christmas. Next year we're gonna be athiests :rofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i need some


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> i need some


You know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> You know how to get a hold of me.


PM ME YOUR INFO FOR 2 SETS


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

EBAY said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump homie


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT for my USO!!!:thumbsup:


FREAKY TALES said:


> 350 a set, with NO chips, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> TTT for my USO!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP USO! JUST SOLD MY LAST 2 SETS OF LOCKING KOS. THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT TOOK ADVANTAGE OF BUYING A SET AT A GREAT PRICE, ENJOY AND GOD BLESS!!


----------

